# Two spare tickets



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

I still have two spare tickets, they need to be picked up from the office.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll take one if that's cool? I don't mind paying


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

im after one too wasn't able to commit until id finished my job today


----------

